# Selbstbau Wasserkühlung - Korrosion und Pumpe



## johi18 (16. April 2017)

*Selbstbau Wasserkühlung - Korrosion und Pumpe*

Hey Leute!
Ich will mir demnächst eine Wasserkühlung selbst bauen, und ich wollte hab dazu ein paar wichtige Fragen:
A: Aus welchen Material besteht der Headspreader ( vermute eine art ALU) eine Sockel 2011 CPU ( I7 3930k) und wozu ist auf der CPU in der Ecke dieses Loch
B: Kann man die CPU direkt mit Wasser dauerhaft und unter leichtem Druck in Kontakt kommen lassen?
C: Wie schnell korrumpiert/ oxidiert (fast) reines Kupfer in Wasser/ Luft?
D: Was kann man am besten dagegen tun
E: In wie fern und wie stark beeinträchtigen die Verschmutzungen, die in frage C genannt wurden, den Wärmefluss.

LG Johi


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. April 2017)

*AW: Selbstbau Wasserkühlung - Korrosion und Pumpe*

A: Vernickeltes Kupfer. Das Loch ist zum Druckausgleich innen/außen bei Temperaturänderungen (wäre alles dicht könnte es aufplatzen wenns heiß wird wie ne geschlossene Raviolidose im Feuer ).
B: Theoretisch ja (außer am Loch natürlich), hat aber keine Vorteile
C: reines Kupfer korrodiert an feuchter Luft recht schnell und bildet die typische grüne Oxidschicht (Patina) die man von manchen Skulpturen und Dächern kennt
D: Ein paar Tropfen Korrosionsschutz verwenden
E: Nicht nennenswert. Dein Problem wenn Metalle im Kreislauf korrodieren ist NICHT, dass die Korrosionschicht schlechter leitet, dein problem ist dass sich Teile ablösen und dir den Kreislauf verstopfen oder schlimmstenfalls die Pumpe beschädigen.

Wenn du einen üblichen Kreislauf verwendest und hier nur Kupfer oder Nickel als metalle drin hast machste ein paar Tropfen Glykol ins (destillierte) Wasser (oder benutzt eines der erhältlichen Fertiggemische) und wirst mit den ganzen Dingen auch auf lange Sicht keine Probleme haben.


----------



## dreadkopp (16. April 2017)

*AW: Selbstbau Wasserkühlung - Korrosion und Pumpe*

Du willst das Wasser direkt auf den heatspreaders der CPU leiten? Halte ich für keine gute Idee. Erstens hast du da ein Loch, welches Imho zum druckausgleich ist, wo Wasser reinkommen könnte. 2. Und noch viel entscheidender hast du dort nur eine recht kleine Oberfläche zur warmeubertragun. Schau dir mal einen wasserkuhler an und du wirst die vielen Finnen sehen zur Oberflächenvergrößerung. Das kriegst du in der Form nicht in den heatspreader gefräst 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Z Ultra mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bariphone (16. April 2017)

*AW: Selbstbau Wasserkühlung - Korrosion und Pumpe*

Der Heatspreader sollte eigentlich im Kern aus Kupfer bestehen. Bei allen CPU's wo ich bisher geschliffen undpoliert habe war dies zumindest der Fall. Alu kommt meines Wissens nach dort nicht zum Einsatz.

Wofür des Loch ist weiß ich nicht. 

Wie meinst du die CPU direkt mit Wasser unter leichtem Druck mit Wasser umspülen?

Bin der Meinung Wasser direkt als Medium im Direkten Kontakt hat auf dem DIE nichts verloren. 

Wie schnell kann ich dir nix sagen. Aber Kupfer ist relativ unproblematisch und wenn oxidiert es nur Oberflächlich.

Kühlleistung wird meist nicht bis kaum beeinträchtigt, solange im Kreislauf nur Kupfer und Messing zum Einsatz kommt. ALU im Loop mit Kupferkomponenten sollten Strikt vermieden werden da hier eine starke Reaktion zu erwarten ist.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (18. April 2017)

*AW: Selbstbau Wasserkühlung - Korrosion und Pumpe*

Im übrigem haben auch andere CPU ohne Loch ein Druckausgleich.
Hier wird einfach mit dem Silikon womit der Headspreader verklebt wird nicht rundherum verklebt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

